# Might as well multi-task while on vacation, AKA hope the smoke fridge doesn't die!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Leaving next Thursday for some R&R and we need some more CB. A few weeks ago loin was on sale, so I picked up two, 20+/- pounds. just pulled it out of the freezer to thaw. Going into Pops Brine, Tuesday, should be ready for smoking when we get back! How's that for planning!  After a couple weeks of not smoking I get a bit shakey!!!













loin 001.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






My new rash shirt for the trip and to rock solid frozen loins. Hope they thaw out by Tuesday!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Those two loins will definitely be thawed by Tuesday


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope so, the new freezer we have is working so good these, things are like rocks! I bet they will be too, if not they'll get sometime on the counter out of the fridge!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I hope so, the new freezer we have is working so good these, things are like rocks! I bet they will be too, if not they'll get *sometime on the counter out of the fridge!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will most definitely be defrosted, but on the remote chance they aren't...They can go in the sinks and be submerged in Cold water. Enjoy your Vacation...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Originally Posted by *dirtsailor2003*  





I hope so, the new freezer we have is working so good these, things are like rocks! I bet they will be too, if not they'll get *sometime on the counter out of the fridge!  *




*   Danger Will Robins! Danger...Danger...Danger...*

They will most definitely be defrosted, but on the remote chance they aren't...They can go in the sinks and be submerged in Cold water. Enjoy your Vacation...JJ

Oooppppsss! Yes if they weren't thawed that would be the plan.... Into the cold water bath.. Sunshine on the brain!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 17, 2013)

Couldn't you just put them in the brine anyway even if they aren't totally thawed? The brine will be a cold liquid, and it'll be going into the fridge, so I don't see any big problems. They should finish thawing in a day or so, and be brining at the same time.

I love the idea of letting them soak while you're on vacation. You're off having fun and not sitting at home tapping your fingers on the counter waiting for them to be done. Then when you get back from vacation, when you'd usually be depressed about it being over (or at least that's what happens to me) you get to distract yourself by smoking some Canadian bacon. Everybody wins!!

Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

good idea about getting them ready for when you return. but your going to miss the good part. rubbing your meat everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Couldn't you just put them in the brine anyway even if they aren't totally thawed? The brine will be a cold liquid, and it'll be going into the fridge, so I don't see any big problems. They should finish thawing in a day or so, and be brining at the same time.
> 
> I love the idea of letting them soak while you're on vacation. You're off having fun and not sitting at home tapping your fingers on the counter waiting for them to be done. Then when you get back from vacation, when you'd usually be depressed about it being over (or at least that's what happens to me) you get to distract yourself by smoking some Canadian bacon. Everybody wins!!
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your trip.


These guys are approaching 4" thick so I really want to inject them prior to going into the  brine. I just feel better about them being fully thawed prior to curing!

I planned this so that I could be excited about coming back to reality! Not to mention I'll probably be going through smoke with drawls by then!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> good idea about getting them ready for when you return. but your going to miss the good part. rubbing your meat everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!! Luckily there won't be missed meat rubbing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , thank goodness for brine cure!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> HA!! Luckily there won't be missed meat rubbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a brine kinda guy. but i still take my meat out every day and look at it the give it a flip. have BBB if fridge now will smoke this weekend. bought a loin today to slice 1" thick cure with TC then cold smoke. i'll be rubbing my meat for a while.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





happy smoken.

david


----------



## sam3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pop's brine is great. I have 12 lbs of BBB ready to come out and hit the smoker this weekend.

Enjoy your Vaca!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm leaving on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again... Into the brine!!!













8407824856_ce6850df61_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 23, 2013






The sugar missed the photo op! Something about needing to meet up with Honey
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















8406731407_082a344431_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 23, 2013






Don't mind the brains!!!













8407826174_d3fa4429b4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 23, 2013






Twined and ready to hang













8407826578_0470bf98c4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 23, 2013






I ran out of butchers string so I had to use some other unbleached string that was about 1/2 the thickness. I doubled it up and it worked just fine!













8406733147_f08d39f78c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 23, 2013






Into the tub for a couple week rest!

So when I get back it'll be ready to smoke!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well it appears that the loin has been doing just what it was supposed to do while I was gone!!! Smoke day will be Saturday!!! The closest thing I saw to smoke while on Kauai was this place:













15.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 3, 2013






http://www.chickeninabarrel.com/  There was one in Kapa'a which always had 6-8 barrels smoking every time we drove by . Then there was another up in Hanalei no barrels there so they must have brought the goods in from Kapa'a. We never stopped but the chicken got good reviews from the guides.

Vacation was good but now it's time to get back to life and smoke some meat!













8442654703_21da54f594_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------

